# d0nga GFX



## d0nga (Mar 11, 2010)

Registered on this forum a while back for some help setting up my acekard decided join in some of the discussion as well now since the community is pretty cool^^ Anyways here are some of my GFX stuff.



















































Just some of my more recent works

feedback is appreciated^^


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 11, 2010)

Some pretty nice stuff you've got there. Sorry I can't offer much criticism, since I suck at Photoshop, but you've got a lot of great sigs there.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats some awesome stuff you have there.


----------

